

Baidu v. Register.com suit claims registrar negligence allowed hacker access - anigbrowl
http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1202463957587&NY_Federal_Court_to_Hear_Negligence_Suit_Against_Domain_Name_Service

======
maushu
I believe Baidu is on the right here. There was no easy way they could've
prevented social engineering on tech support that isn't theirs.

